# Another Dog Food Alert



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

This was posted in another group I'm a member of and I wanted to share it with everyone in case it's a food you may feed.

"Please stop using the following till Jan 2011 - read in:

o Solid Gold [all except the Holistique Blendz formula]
o Taste of the Wild [kibble and canned food]
o Artemis [kibble and canned food]
o Canidae [all except the Chicken and Lamb formulas]

Story below:

We became aware that the FDA requires ALL imported fish-meal to be treated with the preservative ethoxyquin. Ethoxyquin is also used in jet fuel, cosmetics and in some human foods. The levels allowed in pet food is substantially higher than that allowed for human consumption. It is a known carcinogen that targets the liver and spleen.

While many commercial pet foods use imported fish-meal, many of the holistic manufacturers have applied for a special exception, allowing them to use other preservatives like Naturox, which is a natural alternative to ethoxyq uin.

Earlier this month we contacted all of the manufacturing companies that had fish listed on the ingredient panel to find out:

1) Was it imported fish
2) If imported what preservative was being used

We found that the following brands of food contained fish meal treated with ethoxyquin:

o Solid Gold [all except the Holistique Blendz formula]
o Taste of the Wild [kibble and canned food]
o Artemis [kibble and canned food]
o Canidae [all except the Chicken and Lamb formulas]

We contacted the manufacturer's representative, and were informed that
approximately 6 months ago they began shelf-testing Naturox, and will finish with the shelf trial towards the end of this year. Hopefully at that time all ethoxyquin treated fish meal will be eliminated from the foods listed above.

While the products only contain trace amounts of this preservative, our feeling is that a healthy animal might be fine on the food, whereas genetics, immune compromised states, and other factors could influence whether an animal develops cancer over time."


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info! I feed mine Acana but was recently asked why when I could just save myself the trouble and switch to Solid Gold and get it at Pet Co. thank goodness I didn't.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

These topics scare me! But I'm glad Acana is not on the list.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG I feed my two Taste of the Wild. What is this Acana? Hubby and I just the other day stocked up on Taste of the Wild. We will be switching out first thing in the AM. I am going to start a new thread to get advice what to do. Thank you so much for posting this. Truly appreciate.


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting this important information.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Christine: Acana Dog Food

Made by the same company that makes Orijen. I sometimes give Nikki the Acana Pacifica grain-free.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Whew. A dear friend helped me out and advised me to call the store where we get the food. It is a speciality store. YUP, they confirmed this issue and told us to bring back in the food we bought, no problem, explained all the ins and outs as to what is going on , which is very sad, and advised us on either The Honest Kitchen or Addiction. 

I am so grateful for this posting, and for being alerted by dear Suzan.

This is so upsetting. We try and do the best for our babies, and some of these pet food companies try and take short cuts to save money at the cost of our babies.

The manager at the store explained everything to me and was so wonderful. She said she also belongs to a dog forum, where this alert is being posted. They are good caring people at this store and I am so grateful.

Thank you again for posting this.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Christine: Acana Dog Food
> 
> Made by the same company that makes Orijen. I sometimes give Nikki the Acana Pacifica grain-free.


 
Suzan, I can't thank you enough. I must have been posting when you were. The store does also carry Acana. They had reccommended The Honest Kitchen or Addiction.

We are going first thing in the morning. I'm going to have to gradually switch off. So upsetting but am so grateful to you for alerting.

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

I feed two of my babies The Honest Kitchen Force, and they are doing very well on it. They used to nibble on their kibble throughout the day, but they eat The Honest Kitchen food in one sitting (in less than 2 minutes!) The texture is like oatmeal, but it is a great quality food from a very conscientious San Diego based company. Once I rehydrate it, they go nuts jumping around for their meals!!!


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Louis eats the honest kitchen sometimes, he eats the keen though. He loves it and goes crazy when he thinks im heating water for his food.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I had considered TotW a number of months ago but decided that Orijen/Acana was higher quality...so glad I'm with Acana now.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

nekkidfish said:


> This was posted in another group I'm a member of and I wanted to share it with everyone in case it's a food you may feed.
> 
> "Please stop using the following till Jan 2011 - read in:
> 
> ...


SERIOUSLY thinking about home cooking again... navigating the store bought waters is hard enough (to figure out what is best) without all this recall and cautionary stuff that comes up even with the 'high quality' foods   :huh:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you Julee again for posting this alert.

We went to the specialty food store yesterday. Taking this information with me and all my notes.

Long story short, they don't carry Dr. Harvey's but I did get the Acana Pacifica, which is supposed to be an excellent kibble. I also purchased a Holistic Transition poweder made by Eagle Pack, to help Mia and Leo with the transition and avoid any stomach upset. I did do an abrupt change, which is a no no, I know, but there is no way I wanted to put anymore of the TOTW, in their system and discussed this with the manager who highly reccomended the holistic transition powder. So far, so good.

Both Mia and Leo loved it and showed no negative reaction at all.

The manager wanted a copy of all the foods listed here and was very helpful. So I am hoping they pull it off the shelves.

This may sound crazy, but Mia has more of a sensitvie belly then Leo. And she would just graze on TOW. Last night and this morning, both went to town on it. I was laying on the couch with both Mia and Leo and Mia curled right up to my neck and started giving me the sweetest kisses ever. I sware she was saying, "Thank you Mommy for changing our food". 

Thank you again for this alert, it is so appreciated.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh no , We just switched to Solid Gold Bison because our girls didnt like the NBduck and sweet potato....Do you think if we take the bag back to Petco thet might switch it for something else,,,They haven't eaten very much of it. I'm driving myself crazy trying to do what's best for them...just to find that I could be hurting them instead.
What would I try next...I need some really small kibbles, because they've had sooo many teeth pulled.
Hugs, Blanche


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

maltlovereileen said:


> SERIOUSLY thinking about home cooking again... navigating the store bought waters is hard enough (to figure out what is best) without all this recall and cautionary stuff that comes up even with the 'high quality' foods   :huh:


See, you nailed it. This is EXACTLY, among other reasons, why I too am very interested in HCing. This is so sad. You look for the best stuff for your pooch and then this happens. I can't wait til Dr. Becker's book come in. 
I hope everyone out there feeding these brands is OK and gets word before continuing to feed.


----------



## Ella'sMomma (May 18, 2010)

Thank you so much for posting this! I had Ella on solid gold bison and just last week started switching her over to wellness because I read a review on amazon that claimed they used "E." I wasn't sure but didn't want to take the chance. This confirms what I was afraid of and I'm so glad I decided to switch!


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*re: dog food alert*

wow.. i feed bianca canidae.. ive been buying the chicken though. last year around oct/november i think it was, i bought the fish one from canidae.. i think it was a fish beef mix and bianca got so sick from that.. i had to get her medicine to settle her stomach from the vet.. I wonder if this is why? 

i know i will never do that again.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

OH NO!.....I have been feeding Yukki Taste of the Wild for over a year now until last week when I switched him over to the BARF diet. I bought another small bag of the kibble just the other day to mix with the BARF until he is complete switched over to all BARF but am thinking I better not even open it now. I called the store where I got it from but they were not open so I left a message. I started going to this pet "health food" store because I thought it would be a save place to purchase good food. All the more reason now to start cooking for our babies.....just cannot trust any manufacturing company anymore. How sad.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

*Recall*

After reading this post, I immediately called the store where I got Yukki's TOTW. They were not open so I left a message. That was over this holiday weekend. I just now called them again and talked to one of the owners. They said they had heard my voice message and immediately called their representative who said that he would investigate and get back with them. The woman I talked to at the store said she will call me when she finds out something more concrete. Thank you for this post and I will advise when I hear something more!!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I was told today that there had not been a recall on the Taste of the WIld Dog food. The lady who owned the store where I bought mine from explained that the chemical ethoxyquin is sprayed on the fish right after they are caught and thrown on the boats to keep the fish from exploding! It is a known carcenogenic when used as a preservative sprayed directly on the dog food. However, it is NOT sprayed on the food directly. Therefore, according to the woman I spoke to who sounded very knowledgeable about preservative names and their uses explained that once cooked, the ethoxyquin is cooked out and becomes totally eliminated from the fish before it is even processed in the dog food. I feel pretty confident feeding Yukki Taste of the Wild but will do so only in small amounts as I do switch between TOTW and BARF. I hope this information helps some.


----------

